# medium term lets?



## huntaaar2 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi,

Can anyone point me towards good resources / websites etc for medium term lets in the Algarve please?

Thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

huntaaar2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone point me towards good resources / websites etc for medium term lets in the Algarve please?
> 
> Thanks


There are some facebook pages that could be worth a visit if you do a search and in the central Algarve there seems to be one, forward thinking main player who is offering Winter Sun and an 'Isolation special' mid term stay in a selection of properties - info here I know they have lower cost apartments and town houses too, if you call because I recently fixed up something for a colleague.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Have a look at thousands of adverts offering various places ::::----- other sites are available :::::::::::------ 


https://www.olx.pt/imoveis/

https://www.idealista.pt/en/


----------

